

Lesser-Known Google Projects - ssaddi
http://www.diygenius.com/12-lesser-known-google-projects-that-are-absolutely-amazing/

======
snarfy
> One of the reasons why Google has consistently released new innovative
> project is because of their 20% time policy, which gives many of their
> employees one day a week to experiment with new concepts and ideas.

Is this still true? I thought they got rid of the 20% time policy years ago.

~~~
dgquintas
Regardless of whether that statement is true or not, 20% time is alive and
well, based on my own experience, that of everyone else I know who's also done
it and (if to a lesser extent), all levels of management having asserted so
repeatedly since rumours started. I've even found it to be encouraged by
certain managers to alleviate the "itch" to work on something different
without having to leave one's current team.

------
sargun
It seems down from here. Google cache:

[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:WGhnu5f...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:WGhnu5fMSKUJ:www.diygenius.com/12-lesser-
known-google-projects-that-are-absolutely-amazing/+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us)

And Archive.org:
[http://web.archive.org/web/20150419093843/http://www.diygeni...](http://web.archive.org/web/20150419093843/http://www.diygenius.com/12-lesser-
known-google-projects-that-are-absolutely-amazing/)

------
JohnyLy
Very nice article. I wasn't aware of most of those projects. I am especially
interested to see the results of "World Wonders Project", "Solve for X",
"Ingress" and "Google Sky". I am sure Google is also secretly working on other
projects that they don't want to communicate on yet (Same as Apple). Note: all
those projects really remind me of Hailo's project XYZ in the Silicon Valley
Series.

~~~
drdaeman
Just a small note. Ingress (Niantic Labs, actually) wasn't originally Google
and had left[1] Google recently. ;)

[1] [http://www.theverge.com/2015/8/12/9145693/niantic-labs-
leave...](http://www.theverge.com/2015/8/12/9145693/niantic-labs-leaves-
google-independent-ingress)

------
yitchelle
I discovered some lesser known Google projects via it Android play store by
doing a search "Google". I found Google Sky and MyTracks.

